# Tour de France 2022 1st July



## Furryanimal (Jul 1, 2022)

The world’s favourite road cycling race, the Tour de France, is scheduled to return for its 109th edition in July with Copenhagen, Denmark confirmed as the starting stage. As always, there will be 21 stages in total with just three rest days in between them, a gruelling test of endurance, stamina and determination. Last year’s race was won by Slovenian rider Tadej Pogacar who managed to retain his title having also won in 2020. Pogacar and his team, UAE Team Emirates will be confident he can make an impact again and the bookies certainly agree. According to oddschecker, whose free bets page includes several offers that can be used for Le Tour, Pogacar is this year’s favourite, ahead of Jonas Vingegard and Richard Carapaz. These four will be joined on the starting line by over 100 others and they will all be dreaming of leading their team to victory


https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-france/2022/startlist

https://www.letour.fr/en/

in the UK live on S4C,ITV4,Eurosport Player(ad free),Eurosport TV,GCN and Discovery+


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 1, 2022)

For some reason I enjoy watching competitive bike riding.
Maybe it came from my time in Tasmania watching Australia's top riders racing around a velodrome back in the 70's.
Georgetown, Burnie, Latrobe and Launceston were some of the places where cycling was really big.
I often watched Olympic Silver medalist Danny Clark race against world class riders.
I know there were many world class cyclists who raced at those venues though their names are gone from my mind after more than 50 years.
Tour de France starts tonight though it is on at 10.30 pm. I am usually well asleep by then


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 1, 2022)

I find cycle racing about as exciting as watching paint drying.  Many years ago, one stage passed through Havant, Hampshire and close to where Mrs. L worked.  Lots of seating was put in place for spectators, the road was repaired where necessary and the race was hyped up by the news media.  One colleague who witnessed it said that after waiting for ages, a couple of cars passed through, followed by the cyclists  ....  and that was it.  All over in a few minutes.

It's much more exciting to watch mountain bike racing which is very popular in Scotland.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 1, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> I find cycle racing about as exciting as watching paint drying.  Many years ago, one stage passed through Havant, Hampshire and close to where Mrs. L worked.  Lots of seating was put in place for spectators, the road was repaired where necessary and the race was hyped up by the news media.  One colleague who witnessed it said that after waiting for ages, a couple of cars passed through, followed by the cyclists  ....  and that was it.  All over in a few minutes.
> 
> It's much more exciting to watch mountain bike racing which is very popular in Scotland.


I tell people to watch the last 20 kilometers....it’s when things happen.
i have seen the Tour of Britain go past a couple of times but best watched on TV!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 2, 2022)

Lampaert leading after stage one
stage 2


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 2, 2022)

I haven’t watched since Eddy Merckx retired…


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 3, 2022)

Jakobsen won stage 2.Van Aert leads.
last stage in Denmark today.
Offto France for Tuesday


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 5, 2022)

Back to France for stage four...a minor mountain stage!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 6, 2022)

Van Aert easily wins stage 4.
retains yellow.
Cort Neilsen in the polka dots.
over the cobbles today


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 6, 2022)

Stage five result
TEAMS

1    
CLARKE Simon    Israel - Premier Tech    

3:13:35
2    
VAN DER HOORN Taco    Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux
,,
3    
BOASSON HAGEN Edvald    TotalEnergies    

4    
POWLESS Neilson
..........
GC
Yellow Van Aert
Points Van Aert
Mountain..Magnus Cort
Young rider Pogacar
Team Ineos G.


----------



## jujube (Jul 6, 2022)

That was rough going on those cobblestones.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 8, 2022)

Mountain top finish on stage 7 with Pogacar in yellow after van Aerts inexpicable tactics on stage 6


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 8, 2022)

What an absolutely brilliant stage 7..
Kamna from the breakaway caught inside 100 metres with Pogacar winning a two man sprint at the top of the climb.
Sport at it’s best.
Pogacar remains in yellow


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 8, 2022)

Stage 8 minor mountain top finish


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 9, 2022)

Pogacar remains in yellow after Van Aert wins the mountain finish sprint with Brit Fred Wright being the last of the breakaway to be caught.
Another absorbing stage.
A great TDF so far.
Geraint Thomas in third place waiting to pounce!


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 9, 2022)

Aussie Michael Mathews 2nd, as in stage 6


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 9, 2022)

Two first Cats today


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 10, 2022)

Stage 9 and an epic ride by Bob Jungels as he claims victory from the breakaway.
Another amazing stage in a brilliant TDF.
Stage 10 is on Tuesday


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 16, 2022)

Stage 17




Vingegaard  in yellow


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 19, 2022)

Stage 16 Mountains in the heat


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 20, 2022)

Stage 17 another amazing one as Pogacar outsprinted Vingegaard on the mountain top as they both dropped Mcnulty
inside the final kilometre.
G hanging in there and keeping team Ineos Grenadiers in the lead in the team competition.
Another mountain stage tomorrow....


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 22, 2022)

Vingegaard,a cyclist not on many peoples radar,wins a terrific final mountain stage.
Not only leads the race but has sewn up the mountains jersey too.
With Van Aert winning the points jersey jumbo Visma have proved you can go after the GC and points jersey.Team Sky were not good at that!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 23, 2022)

Remarkable time trial.
Another triumph for Jumbo Visma with Van Aert winning and Vingegaard in second.
So subject to no accidents on Sunday the top three are

Vingegaard(also KOM)
Pogacar(young rider winner)
Geraint Thomas.

Points -Van Aert
Team Ineos Grenadiers.
....
The Tour de France Femmes starts tomorrow too.
Should be good.
On Eurosport


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 25, 2022)

Great win by Marianna Vos in stage two of the womens race.
Takes the yellow.
And it’s Jumbo Visma again!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 26, 2022)

Great win on stage 3 for Ludwig,outsprinting Vos in the uphill finish.
Vos remains in yellow and Green


----------

